# Relabeling Service in San Diego, CA??



## Strain_Clothing (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey does anyone know of a Relabeling Service in San Diego??
Thanks!


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't know one in San Diego. You might call Mission Imprintables as they would probably know.

Here's a large sized shop that does it in Orange County. I don't use them but I've been in the factory and they do it all. They charge .15 for one label, .20 for two, all under the tape, including removing the existing label.

Products

Also, if your orders are large enough, SKIVA Graphics, a large screen printer in Carlsbad, can relabel and screen print.


----------



## Strain_Clothing (Feb 16, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## bobmonkey (Dec 10, 2008)

Ya thank you, that just saved me almost a dollar a shirt. Thank you thank you thank you


----------

